# my ink feels like rubber



## wiffle113 (Oct 20, 2008)

what makes my ink on dark shirts feel like rubber


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

*Plastisol* is a suspension of PVC particles in a liquid plasticizer; it flows as a liquid and can be poured into a heated mold. When heated to around 177 degrees Celsius, the plastic and plasticizer mutually dissolve each other. On cooling the mold below 60 degrees C, a flexible, permanently plasticized solid product results.


----------



## wiffle113 (Oct 20, 2008)

So to fix the problem i do what?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Use water based inks intsead of plastisol. plastisol is a flexible plastic that is very similar to synthetic rubber.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

Over curing. You're getting the temp way too high.

Sent from my SM-N910V using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

plastisol doesn't have to be rubbery. My guess on darks your either using a under base or multiple strokes. There are many ways to make plastisol have much less hand. Reducer, soft hand, using higher mesh. I have plastisol prints that feel just like waterbase prints.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Also if you have control over the design, avoid large solid areas of ink. In the industry that is known as a sweatpatch or a "bulletproof" print and it makes the print rubbery and the shirt uncomfortable to wear. It's also expensive for you because it uses a hell of a lot of ink. I've never tried soft hand additive but a little reducer will do wonders.


----------



## wiffle113 (Oct 20, 2008)

Okay thx guys


----------

